# benefits of FM2



## pvtexmex (Aug 17, 2009)

I recently got my FM2 after completing 5 years with an FM3. I intend to apply for my inmigrado after completing my FM2. I am wondering if anyone knows if there are any benfits with an FM2, other than the right to apply for inmigrado, that I did not have with my FM3.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will also have the right to apply for naturalization.


----------



## pvtexmex (Aug 17, 2009)

*naturalization*

But you first have to have your inmigrado, before applying for naturaliztion, right.
I have friends who have their citizenship and did not go through the inmigrado step or even the FM2. They went straight from their FM3 to natualization, but this was several years ago. I believe that the rules have changed since then.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In the past, some folks did get naturalized from an FM3, but no more. Now, you have to have an FM2 for five years. I think the purchase of land near the coast or a border will still require that a foreigner use a trust. Once naturalized, I think you could get a straight deed. Of course, this does not apply inland.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The _inmigrado _ is not an optional step, instead, after 4 years of renewing your FM2 (_refrendo_), at the fifth year, it is not a renewal, rather it is application for _inmigrado_ status. The documents you have to submit for that are the same ones that you were submitting over the previous 4 years for the renewal, so it is not complicated at all.

The great advantage is that after this, you longer have to go for annual renewals. No more annual pilgrimages to Migración, and no more annual fees.


----------



## pvtexmex (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you. I had noticed the _declaratoria de inmigrado _ near the back of the FM2. I do hope that, as you say, it is not complicated at all.


----------



## arturo_b (Sep 17, 2009)

It seems to me that maesona has expressed the issue precisely. One does not move to a different country to pretend they're not living in a different country. Either you're here on vacation or you're here for a short time or you're here to put down roots and, dammit, the country has a right to know which you have in mind.

I have had to deal with the immigration people from the U.S. and from Mexico. To my mind, the Mexicans are infinitely more intelligent. The U.S. treats immigration in black-or-white terms; Mexico respects it as a process of acculturation. 

The attitude I've found among those in Immigration in the U.S. is "So why the hell should I let you in here?" 

(This might be simply a Tijuana problem because our local immigration boss, Adele Fasano, has hired hundreds of her Philippino family members to protect the U.S. from foreign invasion and her Flips are nothing if not diligent in their duty My experiences at the border in El Paso were more positive.)

For those of us who would live in Mexico, however, the question is more along the lines of: are you here on holiday, for a short time, or to stay? Declare yourself and please follow up on what you say.

What's wrong with that? It's pure ISO-9000.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

@Arturo_B, although I don't disagree with your opinions, I wasn’t aiming to express any issue, just stating the facts. Not being American nor ever aspring to be one, I hadn’t really given the comparison much thought.

Now as for _my_ “patria,” and its immigration problems, that’s a whole ’nother issue, which I won’t highjack the thread by getting into here.


----------



## kebek (May 7, 2009)

*Fm2*



pvtexmex said:


> I recently got my FM2 after completing 5 years with an FM3. I intend to apply for my inmigrado after completing my FM2. I am wondering if anyone knows if there are any benfits with an FM2, other than the right to apply for inmigrado, that I did not have with my FM3.


As far as I know, the only reason to have an FM2 is to be on the way to live in Mexico permanently after completing the 5 years requirements. If someone does not want to live in Mexico permanently, he should stay on an FM3 which is cheaper to renew every year. 

You say that you intend to apply for inmigrado after completing your FM2. Make sure that you make that application within the limits of the law which is: *within the six months following the expiration date of the fourth endorsement.*

An example:
Someone received an FM2 on 12 May 2008 so the expiration date will be 12 May 2013, a total of 5 years, right? As the first year (2008) is not stamped the first endorsement will be May 2009, and the fourth will be May 2012, right? 

According to article 190, I have to apply within the six months following the expiration date of the fourth endorsement—in our case between 12 May 2012 and 12 November 2012? In other words, the application should be done within the first six months of the fifth year being on FM2 and not within the six months after the fifth year.

That is my interepretation. BE CAREFUL because on the internet many "experts" in immigration (some lawyers as well) do not have that interepretation. They pretend that you have to way until the end of your 5 years to apply for inmigrado. To me, that means that my FM2 would be expired therefore I would have missed my chance to be within the limits of the law.

Someone tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## pvtexmex (Aug 17, 2009)

If it is within six months after the *expiration* date of the fourth endorsement or renewal wouldn't you then have until November 12, 2013? The endorsement for the fourth renewal has the date of May 12, 2012, but that doesn't *expire* until May 12, 2013. I'm not arguing. I just want to understand this.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

kebek said:


> You say that you intend to apply for inmigrado after completing your FM2. Make sure that you make that application within the limits of the law which is: *within the six months following the expiration date of the fourth endorsement.*
> 
> An example:
> Someone received an FM2 on 12 May 2008 so the expiration date will be 12 May 2013, a total of 5 years, right? As the first year (2008) is not stamped the first endorsement will be May 2009, and the fourth will be May 2012, right?
> ...


I can’t say you’re wrong exactly, but it didn’t work that way for me. I didn’t know about the inmigrado thing, so I went a couple weeks short of the deadline, as I had the previous 4 years, to get the annual _refrendo_ (renewal), and they told me they wouldn’t renew it and naturally I’m “What!? What do I do now?” so they said “You have to apply for _inmigrado_ status and me: “How do I do that?” They handed me the paper with the _requisitos_ (requirements) and I looked at the list and saw that it was the same documents that I had been submitting each of the previous 4 years for the renewal.

The only difference for practical purposes was that it took 6 months to get the visa back instead of the few weeks that it took to get it back when it was _en trámite_ for a renewal.

If you have to leave the country during those 6 months that you don’t have the visa in your hands, you go back to Migración and apply for a _permiso de salida y regreso_ (a permit to leave and return for foreigners whose status is pending resolution). Five years ago the cost was around $180 pesos, so it’s probably a little more than that now.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think you are correct. In other words, you get your FM2 and renew it until it is time for a second FM2 Booklet. At that time, you apply for a second FM2 and a change of status at the same time. On the back of the application form is a separate box to check for "Solicita la calidad migratoria de Inmigrado." It is probably best to ask the INM official as the time approaches. The correct 'interpretation' will be that of the INM official in front of you.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think you are correct. In other words, you get your FM2 and renew it until it is time for a second FM2 Booklet. At that time, you apply for a second FM2 and a change of status at the same time. On the back of the application form is a separate box to check for "Solicita la calidad migratoria de Inmigrado." It is probably best to ask the INM official as the time approaches. The correct 'interpretation' will be that of the INM official in front of you.


Again, I don’t disagree, but I offer my experience (in the above post) which was a bit different. It may be worth noting that there is no new second FM2 booklet, just the same old one with a new notation.

I wholeheartedly agree that whatever the regulations and the “experts,,” and even those like me who have done it before might say, what the official in front of you is saying is what counts.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I believe that you can get a second FM2 without applying for 'Inmigrado'. Again, it is best to get your answer from INM.


----------



## kebek (May 7, 2009)

pvtexmex said:


> If it is within six months after the *expiration* date of the fourth endorsement or renewal wouldn't you then have until November 12, 2013? The endorsement for the fourth renewal has the date of May 12, 2012, but that doesn't *expire* until May 12, 2013. I'm not arguing. I just want to understand this.


If you read carefully, you will see that it says *within six months after the fourth endorsement*. The first endorsement being May 2009, second May 2010, third May 2011 and fourth May 2012. (Expiration date May 2013) So after May 2012, you have up to six months to apply which gives you enough time if you are refused to consider what you will do. Either return to FM3 or restart a new application for FM2.

See part of the answer of Maesonna below. He had no visa while waiting for his answer. Normally, it is not right. It appears that the legislators thought about that. Am I the only one seeing it this way?



> The only difference for practical purposes was that it took 6 months to get the visa back instead of the few weeks that it took to get it back when it was en trámite for a renewal.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

Please provide clarification for the time frames involved for an FM3. If one can become a naturalized citizen after holding an FM2 for 5 years, what is the time frame one must hold an FM3 before applying for an FM2?
Indeed, is it possible to move from an FMT to and FM2?
Details appreciated. A website containing details would also be welcome.
Thank You


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is time for you to ask INM but there is a possibility, I think, that one may start with an FMT; perhaps immediately or after getting an FM3 and then applying for a change of status to an FM2. I'm not certain though, and interpretations of some of these things have been changed by INM and, again, the agent in front of you will apply 'his interpretation'. Even a consulate may not have an answer for you on this one. The simple way is to arrive on an FMT and apply for an FM2 and see what happens. All they can do is change you to an FM3 application and answer all your questions.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

After 5 years with an FM3, you can either apply for an FM2 or continue with FM3.

It must be possible to get an FM2 directly from an FMT, because that’s what I did. 

For information in English: fm3 years fm2 - Google Search

As for official government pages, every time I post one, it changes. Here is a place to start (at the moment): Instituto Nacional de Migración FAQ’s #3 and #4-10

If that page goes missing, try : this search

And if that doesn't work, check to see if the Instituto Nacional de Migración has changed its url. Again.


----------



## kebek (May 7, 2009)

Southbound said:


> Please provide clarification for the time frames involved for an FM3.  If one can become a naturalized citizen after holding an FM2 for 5 years, what is the time frame one must hold an FM3 before applying for an FM2?
> Indeed, is it possible to move from an FMT to and FM2?
> Details appreciated. A website containing details would also be welcome.
> Thank You


If you want to live permanently in the country, you SHOULD NOT waste your time on a non-immigrant visa(FM-3) but you should apply right away for Immigrant status (FM-2).

Article 41- The foreigners will be admitted legally in the country in agreement with the following qualities:
Non immigrant
Immigrant
Article 42- *A non immigrant *is a foreigner who, with permission of the Secretariat of Interior, is admitted temporarily in the country, with some of the following characteristics. *(The visa is FM-3)*

Article 44-* Immigrant *is the foreigner who legally enters the country in order to take root and in as much acquire the quality of Inmigrado. *(The visa is FM-2)*

Article 45 - The immigrants will be accepted for five years and will have the obligation to satisfy the requirements of the Secretariat of Interior, that is fulfilling the conditions that were indicated to them when authorizing his entrance and with the other applicable migratory dispositions in order that it is endorsed annually, if it comes, its migratory documentation.

Article 52 – *“Inmigrado*” is the foreigner who acquires rights of definitive residence in the country. *(After 5 years on FM-2)*
He is still an Immigrant as such but does not have to renew every year.

You can become a naturalized citizen after that (I think it is another 2 years).


----------

